# New incubator for a chicken newbie



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

My hubby bought me an incubator so I can try to get some more Buff Orpington babies from my hens that were bought already laying. They were in with a roo before I got them so should be fertile. I have 7 of my eggs and some of my family gave me a bunch of barn yard mix eggs they have. So I started up the bator yesterday and put in 38 eggs. I am so excited to get babies that I hatch. I will be really really excited if I find than my hens gave me fertile eggs! For now watching and waiting for candleing day. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

What a nice hubby  Good luck with your hatch.


----------



## moodene (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice hubby to have!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks! I have the best hubby. He takes great care of me and the kids. He spoils me a bit but I am not complainting lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

I candled all eggs today. I know its early. I can see yolks/ possible babies and air sacks but nothing deffinate to let me know they are viable yet.
I will candle them again in a few days and look for changes. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Candled eggs again. Wow :what: 36 out of 38 eggs developing yaay! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow that's great out of how many hens ? 


Current flock: 78


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Not sure how many hens to be honest. I have 2 different cousins that donated from their barn yard mixes and only 5 of my hens. Unfortunatly I only had 7 eggs from my pure Buff Orphingtons and 2 of those are the ones that are bad. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

